# Mayhem Mud Motors



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Any reviews?


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Trying to break into an extremely tough market. Better have extremely good customer service! Going to be a tough sale for sure


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Travis is building me an 18 right now. I will post some reviews as soon as I get it on the boat.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I see them in the KSL classifieds all the time. Local company?
That market does appear to be very competitive these days.
Here are a few MM companies I can think of:
Mudbuddy
GoDevil
Beavertail
Scavenger
S.W.O.M.P Backwater
Mayhem
Dixie
Stumpjumper
Gatortail
Prodrive
Utah Marsh Motors
And probably dozens more out there........


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I see them in the KSL classifieds all the time. Local company?
> That market does appear to be very competitive these days.
> Here are a few MM companies I can think of:
> Mudbuddy
> ...


I've never used a mud motor before but I have seen the Gator Tail in action and it's pretty danged impressive.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I see them in the KSL classifieds all the time. Local company?
> That market does appear to be very competitive these days.
> Here are a few MM companies I can think of:
> Mudbuddy
> ...


Ya he is local. Hooper utah. About a block from my house. That's why I decided to give him a try.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've got a motor that they built from Beavertail parts and a 38hp Kohler on it. Their attention to detail on my motor is pretty poor. They left the nuts off the bottom exhaust port studs so they could clear the top of the frame with muffler which caused a huge exhaust leak. Second is the bracing from the frame to the shaft housing are not lined up or centered, pretty poor fabrication. Lost a U-joint 2 weeks ago also, the keyway came loose on the shaft and tore up the shaft, u-joint and yoke. Mayhem broke off or cut the bolt that tightens the yoke to the shaft and tried to spot weld it in and tried to weld the keyway to the yoke. I did buy the boat and motor used, motor had less than 10 hours on it and was built in 2011. I plan on spending a few hours and cutting and rewelding to make thing right. I would look closely at their work before you buy one.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Are you sure it was built by Mayhem and not modified by the last owner?


----------



## Mayhem Mud Motors (Nov 22, 2013)

I am sorry you have had a bad deal. First we do NOT and NEVER have built a 38HP KOHLER Motor. And we do NOT build with Beavertail parts. We stand behind our products 100%, and take pride in what we do. We invite you to bring it down so we can take a look at it and show you what we do build. It sounds like another individual purchased it and did their own modifications to the motor.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mayhem Mud Motors said:


> I am sorry you have had a bad deal. First we do NOT and NEVER have built a 38HP KOHLER Motor. And we do NOT build with Beavertail parts. We stand behind our products 100%, and take pride in what we do. We invite you to bring it down so we can take a look at it and show you what we do build. It sounds like another individual purchased it and did their own modifications to the motor.


Funny how you do a search on "mayhem mud motors" and there's a thread on mudmotortalk that even talks about using Beavertail parts, there are stickers on the frame that say "mayhem" Also funny that you guys have 2 of these motors out there. I like the motor but your fitter/welder needs to take a bit more time building these. Your new frames don't look too bad though.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.mudmotortalk.com/mmt_v2/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=27080

There's the link.


----------



## Mayhem Mud Motors (Nov 22, 2013)

I honestly do not know what to say about YOUR issue anymore. I explained it once and that is all I will do. You are more than welcome to come on down. If it is truly OUR issue we will fix it, but I guarantee you it is NOT!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I can tell you Travis doesn't use beaver tail parts. My good freind owns the machine shop here in utah that does all of his machine work. I have a beaver tail and I have seen the mayhem motor. They don't have any of the same parts. 

Ps Travis is my motor done yet?


----------



## Mayhem Mud Motors (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you Matt. Please give me a call.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

The motor has Mayhem all over it. As you can see from the pics those stickers have been on there for awhile, the velcro for the cover even is on the top of the stickers like the cover was the last thing installed before it was sold. I don't mind the motor but if your selling these to the public you should place attention to detail on the priority list.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

As a whole pictures don't lie!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very interesting.....opcorn:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am the proud owner of a Utah Marsh Motor and have no issues what so ever. Oil filled shaft and starts every time very easy even in cold weather. I made 2 very small modifications and called to let them know what I did and why. The frame is aluminum alloy and sturdy as any motor on the market. The powder coat is done very well and welding is some of the best I have ever seen. He has some unique things that he has done to his frames that I won't talk about on here just for the sake of letting him be the only one that does them. The only thing is that he doesn't make surface drives, or at least he didn't when I bought mine.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not trying to slam "Mayhem" I just was giving the OP my experience with one of their motors. Their new frames look nice and I'm sure one day I'll see one up close.


----------



## 12 gauges rule! (Nov 23, 2013)

I seen slayer post on duck chat not a very nice hunter-O\\__-


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

A local company less than 3 miles from me who stands by their product. You can bet that Mayhem will be getting my business when I get a motor.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

That is a Beavertail motor and frame that someone put Mayhem stickers on.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

jb1 said:


> That is a Beavertail motor and frame that someone put Mayhem stickers on.


That's something everyone wants to do. It's a 38 Kohler that was put on a Beavertail glider by Mayhem, there's another one like mine out there.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Duckslayer74 said:


> That's something everyone wants to do. It's a 38 Kohler that was put on a Beavertail glider by Mayhem, there's another one like mine out there.


So what your saying is this is not a motor manufactured by mayhem mud motors. And the context of you posts are to directly slander a company which you know nothing about.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hoopermat said:


> So what your saying is this is not a motor manufactured by mayhem mud motors. And the context of you posts are to directly slander a company which you know nothing about.


Mayhem is the one who built that motor, they are the ones who used the parts and had final say so on a finished product with their name on it. No slandering going on, just offered my thoughts. I said their new motors and gliders look good.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like someone used their frame and slapped a motor on it. It may say Mayhem - as the frame may have been originally built by them - but unless you bought it directly from Mayhem with your current motor on it - I would stop trying to bash them as it is not their entire product. Kind of like buying a used ford - replacing the engine with a GM product and then trying to point fingers at Ford for their lousy running vehicle


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

It would still be a lousy truck. Putting lipstick on a pig won't change that :grin:


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

silverkitten73 said:


> Looks like someone used their frame and slapped a motor on it. It may say Mayhem - as the frame may have been originally built by them - but unless you bought it directly from Mayhem with your current motor on it - I would stop trying to bash them as it is not their entire product. Kind of like buying a used ford - replacing the engine with a GM product and then trying to point fingers at Ford for their lousy running vehicle


I'm not bashing them, their new stuff looks good. This motor was done 2 years ago and I stated my opinion. I am more than happy to meet with mayhem and talk about my motor. Silverkitten if you want to stir the pot pm me and we can meet up and have a discussion on this subject if not stop trying to make it sound like I'm slandering Mayhem. They are the ones who cobbled a motor together and put their name on it. Since when is an opinion slandering???


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Quick talk about baseball


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Red Sox rule!!


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> So what your saying is this is not a motor manufactured by mayhem mud motors. And the context of you posts are to directly slander a company which you know nothing about.


Yep what you said, and in this type of lawsuit the burden of proof lies on the slanderer.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Not only that but the burden of proof is a preponderance of evidence which dumbed down means more likely than not. Not a very high level.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

How 'bout that phrag?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geezus, what would the Waterfowl section be without slander?

.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

When do you think they will actually burn it


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So you shoot a beautiful mature mallard drake. It weighs like 2 1/2 pounds! 

Ya jerk the breast off, tear away the skin and then throw away the rest. Hang on, I'm not making this up. The dog mouths the duck breast and you whack the dog and he spits it out...in the mud.....uh..."bad dog"

So ya take the duck breast home and cut two pieces of meat off the breast bone. They weigh about 2.5 ounces each. Slobber on a couple tablespoons of cream cheese, lay 1/2 a jalapeno pepper on it and wrap the whole thing with 2 strips of bacon............uh.....now the duck weighs 2 1/2 pounds again.

perfect


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> So you shoot a beautiful mature mallard drake. It weighs like 2 1/2 pounds!
> 
> Ya jerk the breast off, tear away the skin and then throw away the rest. Hang on, I'm not making this up. The dog mouths the duck breast and you whack the dog and he spits it out...in the mud.....uh..."bad dog"
> 
> ...


Now that's funny right there, and sounds delicious!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I never have understood the logic of breasting a duck or goose and throwing away the rest. Seems mighty wasteful.


----------

